# Trinity eEvolution 10 tires



## dmyers44 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Trinity Evolution 10 tires*

I have a trinity evolution 10 I am rebuilding and I want different tires and wheels. It has foam tires now and I want rubber. What tires and rim will fit? I want to play with it on the street and that will eat the foam tires.


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

dmyers44 said:


> I have a trinity evolution 10 I am rebuilding and I want different tires and wheels. It has foam tires now and I want rubber. What tires and rim will fit? I want to play with it on the street and that will eat the foam tires.


CRC makes premounted rubber tires for 1/10 pan cars.


----------

